# Gamefish/North Americian Natives



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi I'm new to the forum so I'm posting this in a few forums. I just bought a 55 gallon, and have everything, (by the way, i have a under gravel filter, it has 2 panels of 2 opening on both panels on the ends of them, do i just need 2 tubes on the outside of the 2, or do I need to put 4 tubes in with 2 in the middle of the tank?) and i have a 6-10 in. catfish (haven't measured it, but its around half the length of a 10 gallon) and I have it in a ten gallon, and it need's a bigger tank. It's a channel catfish, and i feed it shrimp pellets. I was wondering what kind of setups other people who keep natives have, and if i could put more natives in with the cat, i put a pleco in, and the cat ate it hehe, so I'm putting a bigger one in the 55 gallon. So, i was just curious what other setups people have, and if they have any tips for me.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well first off, wlecome to fish forums!  as you may know channel cats can get to two foot, and i have seen one at about 3 ft!  personally, i think theyre great, just need a huge tank!  he will get big pretty fast, and i wouldnt be suprised if in a few months he outgrew your 55 g.  but if you wish to keep him, just watch out for that tail when hes larger because when he whips it if something's gettin kicked around!, and you can put a pleco in, i dont see why not...as long as hes about the size of the channel cat, maybe an inch smaller, to avoid being eaten again!


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

oh yeah i should've posted that I'm also an avid fisherman (ironic hehe) and trust me, I know enough about the fish, just not how they will re-act in a tank, how long will the cat live in a tank? Honestly, I would like new fish, but I've had the thing for 3 years and i like him enough that im stuck with him till he dies, and I hope he won't outgrow it, because if he reaches his maximum size well, I don't have enough cash for a inground pool lol.


----------

